# Northeast Judging Center Elmsford 2/16/2008



## tocarmar (Feb 17, 2008)

I went to the judging & entered a plant but it didn't get an award. Out of the 5 plants 2 were awarded/upgraded.

Phrag. schlimii upgraded to CCE 95 pts-previous 90 pts







The whole plant 36 years old, never divided!!! It had 39 flowers & 35 buds






Pot. John Kasandra upgraded - Am 82 pts, pre 75 pts






My Drulas was not awarded ,but very much liked they want me too bring it back. Too much clasping on the side petals











Tom


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 17, 2008)

What's your cross? druryi X ?


----------



## Heather (Feb 17, 2008)

Hmm, interesting. 

So, the schlimii was upgraded from a CCE of 90 to a CCE of 95 ? 
I can understand a cultural award. In the NE that seems to be about all they give. 

If you look at that schlimii awarded in Ohio this weekend - well, it is a much better flower if you ask me. We don't seem to see a lot of flowers awarded in this area, it's really a shame.


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 17, 2008)

Drulas is P. Hellas Westonbirt Am/Aos x druryii 

Tom


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 18, 2008)

Excellent plants!! Nice Paph. Drulas!

Ramon


----------



## Roy (Feb 18, 2008)

Congratulations of a fine effort. The schlimii will be really good when you grow it properly. :rollhappy: oke:


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 18, 2008)

All very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2008)

THanx for posting. Yay phrag schlimii!!!


----------



## Heather (Feb 18, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Yay phrag schlimii!!!



Oh, thank the heavens! you're branching out!


----------



## Elena (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures! Love the Phrag and that Catt is gorgeous too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2008)

That is one impressive schlimii plant!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 18, 2008)

Heather said:


> Oh, thank the heavens! you're branching out!



it's so funny watching the 'threads within threads' on this list  , of course for proper branching he would have to say 'yay dalessandroi hybrids'


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 18, 2008)

it is a wonderful schlimii. mine was decent size when I bought it, and it has just been stagnant. don't know what to do to get it to start moving, guess I'll just repot it


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 18, 2008)

very nice and a well grown schlimii :clap:

There was suppose to be Jason Fischer being brought to judging...did you happen to notice it? Was it awarded?


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, there was a Jason fisher. No they didn't award it, there was a color break in the right petel. it was a close call. With Jason Fisher beign awaded 81 times the standard is very high for them to award it.






Tom


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2008)

I consider myself a renaissance grower.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 19, 2008)

tocarmar said:


> Yes, there was a Jason fisher. No they didn't award it, there was a color break in the right petel. it was a close call. With Jason Fisher beign awaded 81 times the standard is very high for them to award it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is nice !!! Well next time!

Ramon


----------



## carrilloenglish (Feb 20, 2008)

I was also at the judging and the one of the two main reasons the schlimii was upgraded was because it had more than twice the number of flowers as the previous CCE. 

The other reason was that the leaves were spotless. There wasn't a single black/brown spot on a single leaf. Schlimii has the reputation to develop leaf spotting if you look at it the wrong way. These leaves were flawless.

The flowers were of average quality and it was never even considered for a flower award. But culturally.... what a plant.

Christian


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Christian,
I brought in the Drulas.

Tom


----------



## carrilloenglish (Feb 20, 2008)

The Jason Fisher has amazing shape and form. It did have a fatal flaw on one of the petals. Funny though, it really doesn't show on the picture. The flaw was an intense saturation of color. Many judges felt it was a mechnical flaw rather than a genetic one. 

The flower's size was better than most awarded clones and its form made the whole presentation powerful. The judges strongly recommended that this plant come back on the next blooming. 

Christian


----------



## Heather (Feb 20, 2008)

Whose Jason Fischer was it? Do you know?


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 21, 2008)

Heather,
I don't know whose it is.

Tom


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Feb 21, 2008)

That's the biggest and most amazing Phrag. schlimii I've ever seen.

Congratulations on the upgraded. A more than diserved award for this plant.

Rob


----------



## Candace (Feb 21, 2008)

Tom, just to be clear...people seem like they're congratulating you on the schlimii and I took it to mean this plant belonged to someone at your judging center, not you


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 21, 2008)

Attn. All,
The only plant that I had at the judging was the P. Drulas. The others are owned by other people that were also at the judging. Sorry if there was any confusion on the post!!!!!!!!!!!

Tom


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2008)

tocarmar said:


> Sorry if there was any confusion on the post!!!!!!!!!!!
> Tom


Of course Smitty was *enthused*! Didn't you see that schlimii!?! :rollhappy:


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Feb 22, 2008)

Whatever the situation it still is the biggest and most amazing Phrag. schlimii I've ever seen. 

Rob


----------

